# Happy Birthday BooGirl



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Boo!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a Boo Girl Birthday....You better behave!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boo, best wishes!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOO!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day!!!! And get lots of goodies!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Boo, enjoy your day (heck strech it out to the whole weekend).


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY-BAD GIRL !!!!!!!*


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful Birthday BooGirl!!*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday BooGirl!!!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Boo...
Happy Birthday to Boo...
Happy Birthday dear BooGirl...
Happy Birthday to Boo!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Boo..
have a good one


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday BG!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Boo!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boo! I'm going to have a shot of 151 rum in your honor!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope ya had a great bday BG!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday BG!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday Steph!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Steph! HAve a great one!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a great big FAT happy birthday boogirl


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday BooGirl!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday BooGirl!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

AAAh Stephie how did i miss ur birthday??? Dangit, thats what happens when you dont get on the forum everyday and do props instead. SOoooo HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awww i love you guys! thanx so much! my net is all screwed up so i wasnt able to get on here til now... stupid storm really did a number to my house... still tryin to get it fixed... on my 4th dsl box in 2 weeks*im sure that number will go up in a couple days*... they just keep frying  
anyways yall are too sweet.. i didnt do much for my birthday but i did do a lil drinkin hehehehe  and i'm always a good girl *wink*  hehehehe anyways love yall *hugz n kisses*


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy belated B'day


----------

